# 2008 Brute Force 750 Sputters



## vipserg (Oct 27, 2010)

My 2008 Brute Sputters and it feels way under power and the FI light flashes at times. Max speed 43 and sputters low mid and open throttle.

First time this happened was at the end of a long ride and I let the atv go almost empty on fuel 

I changed the plugs and it stopped for about 30 min on the next ride i went on.

Can this be an injector problem or any other fuel related problem.
I have not checked anything that has to do with the fuel system

Anybody please help.

Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Try doing a flow test on your fuel pump (measures the amount of gas its putting out)... just unplug the fuel line from the top of the gas tank, connect a new piece of hose to the same spot and turn the key on and catch the fuel that comes out so you can measure it...(there is a range of fluid oz that you should be within...the pic below of mine is really good output, dont remember the lowest, but want to say its around 1.7 fl oz) You may also want to go ahead and pull the tank out so you can pull the pump and change the screen on the bottom.... The part # I used for the new screen is AIRTEX- FS139
Heres what I used to measure my fuel, and also the fuel screen part #, and a partially disassembled fuel pump....the screen is the thing at the bottom of it.... and then the screen when its off the pump. ....


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

If it is your fuel pump be sure to snorkel your gas tank check valve to the top of your pod. This will prevent dirt and sand getting into your gas tank and harming your fuel pump. Trust me it sucks having to buy a new fuel pump good luck man.


----------



## vipserg (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Guys I will start working on that.

I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^also...if you are gonna go ahead and pull the tank, go ahead and do the tank skid mod while you got it out. (drill big holes in your tank skid....helps mud find its way back out instead of just building up in there)
If you have any ?s when you start takin stuff apart feel free to PM me....I've got a small handful of pics that may help, and I'll help you in any other way I can


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe picked up some trash running low on gas from the bottom of the tank


----------



## vipserg (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks again. filthyredneck


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No problem bud


----------

